# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  How to WILD successfully in an afternoon nap?

## Sydney

I've heard that one of the Dream Guides here WILDs in naps all of the time. Just wanted to know a really successful way to afternoon nap WILD. It's been about 6 and a half hours since I first woke up today.

Thanks!  :smiley:

----------


## rynkrt3

You WILD.... But it's a nap and not 5 am...

----------


## sanctum

Right. Your technique should really be the same. Make sure it's dark and quiet and maybe try something relaxing first to calm your brain. Then you can start with whatever technique has worked for you.

----------


## Mzzkc

What they said.

Just note that the time you nap is also important, as is the number of hours you spent sleeping the night before. There's a sweet spot for most people, and it's just a matter of finding it.

----------


## BlueKing

I did a little research on the site trying to find some information about WILDing in an afternoon nap but couldn't find any. I'm more interested in guidelines about implementing WILD method while taking a nap. Specifically, I would like to know the length that this nap should have. I was also wondering if you implenent the WILD method in same way you implement it in the night. (Relaxing -> switching from external focus to internal focus -> start observing or visualizing the dream environment) Finally, how long could it take until I get into the SP state? 

PS. While in the WILD night version you wake up after about 5 1/2 - 7 hours of sleep and then WILDing, in the WILD day version you just try to get into the the dream state directly from the wake state?

----------


## sanctum

When you nap, your body is trying to make up for sleep and it goes directly into the REM phase (which is what you're doing when you WILD at night, except you have to sleep first). Just like in the night, there is a sweet spot for everyone during the day, when your body will most easily slip into the dream state. Other than working out your best timing, the technique for nap WILDs is the same.

----------

